# Gas Furnace Safety and Flammable vapours?



## jersey49 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, newbie here  Quick question:

I have a furnace with an electronic ignition instead of a pilot light. I want to use BIN primer/sealer to cover water stains, nicotine and mold stains in my basement. It does emit flammable vapours. 

If I turn off the power to the furnace, is it safe to use the primer around it? It says there is no pilot light and no flame unless the furnace kicks in but I want to make sure. The pilot light on the hot water tank is simple to shut off, but I'm used to the old style furnaces with actual pilot lights.

Should have phoned the local hvac guys and asked, but by the time I got the time today they were closed.

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2017)

There is also a valve, just turn off the gas.
And welcome.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 19, 2017)

nealtw said:


> There is also a valve, just turn off the gas.
> And welcome.



Neal, he can turn off the gas but the furnace ignitor will still glow/spark upon call for heat.  This could ignite the fumes from the paint.
Best bet is to turn off the main power switch or breaker to the furnace.

Even a fan will have sparks on motor brushes, really got to think about sources of ignition.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 19, 2017)

BIN is fast drying, so just turn the thermostat down to "tundra", prime, set a vent fan to ventilate the space.


----------



## DFBonnett (Jan 21, 2017)

You may be over-thinking this. You'd pass out before there was enough of a concentration to be explosive. Just ventilate with a couple of open windows or a fan if you are worried. BTDT.


----------



## jmr106 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'd still turn off the water heater just in case, but as far as I know, they have had the Flame Lock technology for a long time. Basically, if any fumes overwhelm the water heater, instead of causing an explosion, the water heater will just burn hotter and burn the fumes away (and possibly vent some water due to the extra heat). However, that doesn't mean you're not at risk for blowing your house apart. A safety feature shouldn't be tested in such a way.

The furnace will still try to light, even with the gas off. Turn the thermostat off and cut the power to the furnace, as well as turn off the water heater.


----------

